# Buying Property in UAE



## Lazy Daisy (Apr 13, 2017)

Agents usually do not let you see original title (Property Deed) of the property where price is listed. My friend recently bought an apartment through reputable agency and he found out the said property was actually cost 100,000 AED less than the original price just 3 months ago. 

Is there any way to check original price of the property through some government office etc?


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

The current selling price is not a function of the original price.. it has more to do with current market demand.. i would use rentals for the unit as a proxy (~8-10%pa in Dubai) to determine market rates..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What is a "reputable" company? Especially in RE?


----------



## Lazy Daisy (Apr 13, 2017)

svgeorge said:


> The current selling price is not a function of the original price.. it has more to do with current market demand.. i would use rentals for the unit as a proxy (~8-10%pa in Dubai) to determine market rates..


Thanks for the response. Where can I check the current market deals? I would like to buy a small studio or 1 bed apartment with somewhat 8-9% ROI.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Lazy Daisy said:


> Thanks for the response. Where can I check the current market deals? I would like to buy a small studio or 1 bed apartment with somewhat 8-9% ROI.


Hi,
This is one of those situations that if you need to ask these questions - this might not be for you.
Cheers
Steve


----------

